# [SOLVED] Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade



## anubis1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a Dell optiplex 740 with Vista SP1. I had 2x512MB Ram DDR2 PC2 667mhz

I tried to replace it with 2x samsung "2Gb 2Rx4 DDR2 PC2-5300p 555 12 Lo" But just get a black screen on boot up. Same happens when trying to install just 1. If i try a combination of the original 2 with any of the new modules i get 5 low beeps.

I have updated the bios but his had no effect. 

Im sure if have the right modules

Any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

By low you mean short or low-pitched beeps?


----------



## anubis1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

Low pitched beeps, almost like 3 followed by 2. But i get no beeps at all when installing the new modules on their own, just a black screen.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

No, the beeps.


----------



## anubis1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

Yeah i worked that out after i posted doh!! so i ammended my post


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

Does the computer POST, or when you turn it on nothing happens with the new ram?


----------



## anubis1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

I don't think so, not that i can see! The fans start up, the leds come on and the hdd clicks and whirrs a little but the monitor does not power up. I guess even if it did POST i would not see it?!


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

Lol yeah, that question was dumb on my part... But for the RAM, it did 3 short beeps, then a small break and 2 more short ones right? If so, then from the BIOS codes, it should be Base 64K Ram failure and a Parity circuit failiure. I am not quite sure so I recommend for waiting for a more experienced forum member to solve this problem.


----------



## anubis1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

ok thanks, that was only when trying to combine the old and new ram though. No beeps with just the new ram, just the black screen. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

OEM PC's can be selective about the RAM they will accept. Crucial is the most reliable brand for compatibility with OEM and lower quality Mobo's.
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## anubis1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

Does that mean that nothing can be done? I have to buy different RAM?


----------



## anubis1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

Ok, think i have found the problem. The RAM is ECC. As far as i am aware there is no way or getting a Dell Optiplex 740 to support ECC. Can anyone tell me otherwise?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

ECC RAM is commonly used in Server Mobo's. 
Memory for Dell Optiplex 740:
DDR2 PC2-5300, DDR2 PC2-8500, DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 (non-ECC)
Maximum Memory: 8GB
Slots: 4
Each memory slot can hold DDR2 PC2-5300, DDR2 PC2-8500, DDR2 PC2-6400 with a maximum of 4GB kit (2GBx2) per slot.*


----------



## anubis1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

My bad, never mind. Thanks for all who contributed!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Black Screen no beeps after Ram Upgrade*

You're welcome and glad to discovered the problem.


----------

